# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Si gatuhet lazanja ?

## [Asteroid]

Do doja te tija se si gatuhet ky ushqim i shishem. Por do doja te dija tradicionalen e jugut te Italise dhe jo ndonje guzhine kineze e adoptuar me ushqim italian

----------


## xhori

> Do doja te tija se si gatuhet ky ushqim i shishem. Por do doja te dija tradicionalen e jugut te Italise dhe jo ndonje guzhine kineze e adoptuar me ushqim italian


shko  ne google  dhe   aty e  gjen si  ta duash

----------


## Arvima

Kerko tek gatimet e Xhenetit , aty ke gjithe ato specialitete te shijshme

Ketu ke dhe Lazanjen   

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=141848&page=5

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> Kerko tek gatimet e Xhenetit , aty ke gjithe ato specialitete te shijshme
> 
> Ketu ke dhe Lazanjen   
> 
> http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=141848&page=5


xhenet eshte chef  :perqeshje: 
hahah po ti Arvima do na besh ndonje lazanje?  :perqeshje:

----------


## Arvima

> xhenet eshte chef : p
> hahah po ti Arvima do na besh ndonje lazanje? : p


Une sot e bera  :ngerdheshje:  Tani pas nja tre muajsh se ruajme linjat  :perqeshje: 

Lere Xheneten ti, te shkon leng goja nga gatimet e saj, lum ai qe do e kete  :Lulja3:

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> Une sot e bera : D Tani pas nja tre muajsh se ruajme linjat : p
> 
> Lere Xheneten ti, te shkon leng goja nga gatimet e saj, lum ai qe do e kete :^l ulja3


 xhenet pare skam, vec zemren kam  :kryqezohen:  

edhe ti linjat si une?  :i hutuar:  hahaha :-)

do ma ruash nje pjese?  :perqeshje:  ahhaha

----------


## Arvima

> xhenet pare skam, vec zemren kam : ^gg 
> 
> edhe ti linjat si une? : o hahaha :-)
> 
> do ma ruash nje pjese?  ahhaha


Sorry, ishte per dreke  :perqeshje:  e mbarova  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> Sorry, ishte per dreke  e mbarova


:O


cfare ishte ajo puna e linjave?  :perqeshje:

----------


## [Asteroid]

Faleminderit miq per ndihmen. Neser do shqyhem ne lazanje. Ta shohim nese do e arrije qellimin. Jeni te ftuar pas buke  :perqeshje:

----------


## Toffee

Edhe une hengra lazanja vegjetariane per darke. 
Na e dhane mqs ishim ne krye te detyres..mu kujtuan kohet e tollonit se ishte me list  :perqeshje:

----------


## MI CORAZON

Ua paskan zene lazanjen 'ne fyt' pjesemarresve te kesaj  teme,pervec Arvimes.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## broken_smile

lazanjen provojeni edhe me pesto dhe patate (nje specialitet i regione Liguria ne Itali). eshte shume e shijshme, nese ju pelqen pesto kuptohet  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Elian70

c'eshte kjo lazanje???? te mbetet ne fyt e mezi kalohet. keni harruar nje gje me shume rendesi, por eshte sekret dhe nuku ua thom....

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Njome fytin me tlyn, dhe te shket poshte pa siklet,...lol

Per ilustrim, ke tangon e fundit ne Paris

 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Elian70

> Njome fytin me tlyn, dhe te shket poshte pa siklet,...lol
> 
> Per ilustrim, ke tangon e fundit ne Paris


tango apo tanga????

----------


## broken_smile



----------


## Elian70

fletat e lazanjes edhe mund t'i kete bere vete, por si ne rastin kur e ben vete edhe ne rastin kur e blen te gatshme i vuri thjesht si tullat pa i zbutur fare dhe kur te behet pjekja ato do te mbeten perseri te forta, e "kutu" qendron sekreti....sa per te tjerat ingredientet hidhi si te duash, si salcice sallame kaciokavallo saclen e domates mundesisht te bere vet dhe jo Ciro-ja e zeze si helm qe shitet ne pazar (merkato)...Kete e them se edhe femijet e vegjel duhet ta pelqejne e jo si pasticua qe hanim ne kohen e xhaxhit...

----------


## broken_smile

une marr ato qe jane te buta, te fresketa dmth, 15 min ne furre dhe eshte gati  :buzeqeshje:  ti thua se del me e mire nese i zbut pak ne uje edhe keto? s'e kam provuar ndonjehere keshtu...

----------


## Elian70

uje apo dicka tjeter?????

p.s. kush tha H2O?

----------


## broken_smile

jo mo vodka :-D

----------

